# Heritance nib question



## alamocdc (Sep 27, 2012)

Does the large Heritance nib work on the El Grande? I put one on and it fit, but the wings of the stock nib are wider. Will the Heritance work?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 27, 2012)

We have had one in an El Grande for years with no problem.  The wings on a Heritance cannot be as wide as a standard non-flex nib.  The curve of the nib helps to stiffen the nib and too much of a curve would counter effect the flex.  Just make sure you have a tight fit.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks, Mike! It appears to fit tightly. I can't dislodge it any easier than I did the stock nib. But I just noticed that the section is split! And I know I didn't use enough pressure to cause that. AARGH! And the customer was all set to pick it up today!


----------

